# Clown loaches in a cichlid tank



## Thatfishdude (Sep 27, 2011)

So would clown loaches be okay in a 125 with a Texas, con, jd, sal, and gt other fish in the tank are a rubber lip pleco and a red tailed shark and 4 buenos Aries tetras.

Also *** read they grow slow how slow exactly.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Thatfishdude*,

This kind of goes down to your other post in that you have a fairly fully stocked tank as is right now. So the issue is not compatibility, it is that your tank's bio-load will not be able to take much more. Clown loaches do very well with most cichlids in general but they get large and it is recommended to keep them in groups of 4 or more. So again, IMO, for the long term sustainability of your tank I don't see it working out because it would cause too much biological stress on your fish. Not because of temperament or compatibility problems.

Someone else might chime in with a different view. But I don't think your tank would handle three cichlids that can each get 10" or more, two that are 6" or more, four tetras that get around 3-4", a shark that gets to about 4" and then add 4 or more loaches that get around a foot in length.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with cage - your tank (when all these fish mature) is easily fully stocked as of right now. I think adding the clown loaches is too much.


----------



## Thatfishdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks cage that makes sense, but if I wanted to get the loaches what would i have to remove from the tank to make it work.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well really you just need to decide what your main fish are for this tank, the one's you feel you can't do with out. Then build the rest of the stock list around that. (This can be hard as I have a similar post about this for myself right now).

As this is a cichlid forum I am assuming you are into them and that they would be your main fish. However to get to your question, looking at your stock list if you want to for sure add 4 loaches I would say to get rid of the pleco and shark. These two are mostly seen as secondary bottom feeders anyways and that is kind of the role your loaches would play. You might also need to think about getting rid of one of your three larger cichlids (Texas, JD, and GT).

So that would leave you with Two large cichlids, two medium sized cichlids (Con and the Sal), 4 loaches, and your tetra's.

Also final note: (I know it is kind of contradictory) I would actually do more like 8-12 tetras as apposed to the 4 you stated. Mostly because with a large tank like a 125 a school of 4 fish will look very small. Also I have read many times and my personal experience would agree that to get the full effect of schooling fish like tetras you should try and go with at least 6 or more.

-Cage


----------



## Thatfishdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Well looks like I got some thinking to do the. Only ones that are for sure are the Texas jd sal and con so how would this work

1 Texas 
1 jd
1 con
1 sal
4 clown loaches
8 buenos Aries tetras

So how does this look size wise long term cause Im having trouble picturing four full grown loaches plus the cichlids.

Also if I could keep the shark that be cool

Now on the other hand, if I don't get the loaches and stay with what I have then how does this look long term

1 Texas male 
1 jd male
1 sal male 
1 con male
1 gt to small to sex
1 red tailed shark
1 rubber lip pleco
4 buenos aries tetras ( but going to up the school to 8 or so)

Now if I don't keep the gt could I add some othe cichlid( as this is the main focus)
If so what I was Thinkin a nic or firemouth or ?

So as you can see I'm still a little undecided here,


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am interested to see what others will say but IMO either of your stock lists sound reasonable. Of course depending on your cichlids' individual personalities.

As far as replacing the gt I would go with a firemouth as nics are less aggressive and might get picked on by your other cichlids.


----------



## Thatfishdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Well Im not sure what to do, but I do have a question, would a adult jd or Tex be able to eat an adult beunos Aries tetra, if so would silver dollars be a better idea.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I put in two clown loach in a 55gal with a JD pair and 6 tiger barbs.
This is what happened.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, and my Texas hunted down and killed all 8 of my giant danios over a month, including 4 in the last 2 days


----------



## Thatfishdude (Sep 27, 2011)

I've decided not to do clown loaches I just don't want to spend about 50$ for four 1 inchers and they get eaten.

Now with the buenos Aries tetras would it be a better idea to replace them with silver dollars or giant dainos.

So which list would be best longterm

1 Texas 
1 sal
1 jd
1 con
8 buenos Aries
1 shark
1 rubber pleco
Or
1 Texas
1 jd
1 con
1 sal
4 silver dollars
1 shark 
1 pleco

Also I'm replace the gt cause I want to keep all ca cichlids so would another male con
Work or a fm.


----------

